# first time using chunk wood



## jimmyz (Jun 2, 2007)

i am used to using wood chips this time im going to try the chunks for the first time so do i add them directly to the charcoal or put them in the pan above? and do i still soak them?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

Eric -

What kind of smoker are you using? If it's a water smoker put them in with the charcoal. Not to many mind you!

If it's a verrtical put them in the pan above the fire not in the water pan.

If it's a grill put them in a foil pouch or in a chip box ...


----------



## leorousseau (Jun 9, 2007)

Not to hijack here but it's better than starting another thread. I'm using a Weber kettle so where would be the best place to put the wood chips or chunks? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dacdots (Jun 11, 2007)

jimmyz,you can soak them for at least 20 minutes before using.After that I leave my soaking throughout the smoke and add them as necessary.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 11, 2007)

I too use my Kettle for all small smokes.  I have one of those grates that you can lift up the sides to add fuel and place the meat in the middle. So basically, I put the charcoal and wood on opposite sides of the Kettle.  If you dont have one of those grates, just pile your fuel on a side (preferably over a vent), and cook on the opposite side.  Also, if ya have'nt done it yet, add a thermometer.  Drill a hole in the lid, close the bottom and add the thermometer so the probe is close and over the cooking grate.

My .02cts worth.  Works great for me, hope this helps you and "Good Smoking"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






PS - And a Big Hearty Welcome Aboard here at SMF!


----------



## leorousseau (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I just ordered a hinged grate, charcoal holders and a Maverick et-73 thermometer. How do you apply your smoking chips or chunks? I have been just throwing them on the coals. Should I put them in a foil pouch on the coals or continue doing as I have been? Thanks


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 11, 2007)

Both work fine Leo, i would soak your chips first though


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeppers.  Chips and chunks I soak, then put'em directly on the coals.  BUT, don't drown the coals with wood.  If ya do, probably get a visit from the fire department after your neighbor called them.  Looking for just a thin, whisp of a smoke line.


----------



## leorousseau (Jun 11, 2007)

My question's have been answered. Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

Guess I'n to late but the gentleman came to the rescue!


----------

